# Marineland Double Bright LED sufficient for 10 Gal planted tank?



## al0ha (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm currently cycling a 10 gal cherry shrimp tank with some plants in mind. I am running a 24 watt PC and i just purchased the Marineland Double Bright LED 18-24

which comes with 6 1W daylight LEDs totaling 450 Lumens and 3 Lunar LEDs which I have learned does absolutely nothing. 

My question is, would that be sufficient light to grow thriving Christmas moss, Moss balls, and dwarf baby tears in a 10 Gallon standard tank. I will be creating a DIY Co2 unit. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm far from an expert, but 6 Watts over 10g comes out to less than 1 WPG. Yikes. I'm not very optimistic, unless LED light is significantly "better" for plants than its wattage would indicate.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

LEDs have a ridiculous amount of PAR compared to the outputs that are popular right now. However the LEDs used in aquaria are normally the 3 watt kind. I've seen reef nanos using as few as 6x3watt LEDs and grow hight light corals and even burn some lower light corals like acans. That said LEDs cannot be measured at all by WPG. To be honest I don't know if it's enough. It probably isn't though.


----------



## al0ha (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah I figured LED wattage isnt the same as T5 wattage or other types of wattage. Still, the question is open. Thanks though!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

In my ten gallon tanks I use the 12 watt spirals which have about 600 lumens per bulb. My rotala indica plants will redden at about 7 inches under it.

Stick with low light plants, anubias, green indicas, java ferns, crypts, and any type of moss. I wouldn't vouch for the baby tears... not sure if it would do well.

Have no fear, your planted shrimp setup will be fine, you just won't have tons and tons of plant growth. Try without the do it yourself co2, you wouldn't be able to regulate it when the lights are off, unless you turn off your valves manually. Otherwise, keep the lights on 24/7.

*Imagine if you do a new mixture at night one day, lights go off and you gas your shrimp... not a pleasing thought.*


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I would call your LEDs 1.5-2 WPG, based on the lumens vs power compacts and keeping in mind the lack of any real loss from reflectors.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Gordonrichards said:


> In my ten gallon tanks I use the 12 watt spirals which have about 600 lumens per bulb. My rotala indica plants will redden at about 7 inches under it.
> 
> Stick with low light plants, anubias, green indicas, java ferns, crypts, and any type of moss. I wouldn't vouch for the baby tears... not sure if it would do well.
> 
> ...


Eww, spirals. Go to home depot, get 2 27w power compact desk lamps.

That's what I did, except with 3. I haven't had any glass under them and they get wet when the airstone is on, but they've been workin for a while now:


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

JohnPaul said:


> I'm far from an expert, but 6 Watts over 10g comes out to less than 1 WPG. Yikes. I'm not very optimistic, unless LED light is significantly "better" for plants than its wattage would indicate.


May I ask how this comes to 1 WPG??? I am still trying to figure out where people are getting the idea that smaller tanks have less WPG. Confused 

And second, jschall, could you give me the link to that light at home depot? I would really like to try that out. Thanks!


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> May I ask how this comes to 1 WPG??? I am still trying to figure out where people are getting the idea that smaller tanks have less WPG. Confused
> 
> And second, jschall, could you give me the link to that light at home depot? I would really like to try that out. Thanks!


I don't have a link for you, but it's a hampton bay lamp that you can find in the lighting department.

WPG is bunk. LEDs have a whole lot more PAR per watt than fluorescents. They're also much more directed.
The only real way to get a good idea of how much useful light is getting to your plants is to get a PAR meter and put the probe next to the plant.


----------

